# Vintage Raleigh info?



## Sacket cycle works (Oct 2, 2019)

Hey guys I’m not into road bikes or lightweight bikes at all but this Raleigh was super clean and I was digging the accessories on it. Can anyone tell me maybe the time period it came from and why the value is on it. In my opinion this bike has great color and has been taken care of quite well. Anyways. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CavemanJoe (Oct 3, 2019)

It is a mid-1970s (1975?) Raleigh Grand Prix. The Raleigh Grand Prix first came with SunTour deraileurs in 1977, so somebody upgraded this one. The 1977 model brought the Grand Prix more up to snuff with the competition. In addition to SunTour deraileurs, the Grand Prix in 1977 came with an alloy cotterless crank set.  Prices are all over the place, but bikes like that probably actually sell in the $90 to $100 range. That is if the tires are good, and it doesn't have mechanical issues. Where you are selling it also makes a big difference.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 3, 2019)

Would say 1972-75 era. I have a '74 in exactly the same trim, color, and size.


----------



## Mr.RED (Oct 3, 2019)

A Carlton made Gran Prix ready to ride condition in the Boston area $100- $200 depending on whats been done to it.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 3, 2019)

Only other thing to watch for when buying is that the lugs and tubes are not separating. There were production problems with the Carlton-factory Raleighs in about 1973 or so where lugs were not being properly and fully brazed to the tubes. Most of the bikes are fine, but sometimes a bike turns up where the brazing was not done properly and the tubes are coming out of the lugs. But like I said, I love my '74. It's a great, basic 10-speed with a few nice touches (ornate lugs and wrap-around chainstay tops).


----------



## juvela (Oct 3, 2019)

SirMike1983 said:


> Only other thing to watch for when buying is that the lugs and tubes are not separating. There were production problems with the Carlton-factory Raleighs in about 1973 or so where lugs were not being properly and fully brazed to the tubes. Most of the bikes are fine, but sometimes a bike turns up where the brazing was not done properly and the tubes are coming out of the lugs. But like I said, I love my '74. It's a great, basic 10-speed with a few nice touches (ornate lugs and wrap-around chainstay tops).




-----

+1  

Saw some Raleigh machines in the showroom of me local agent at that time where one could put their fingernail betwixt the lug and the tube.   :eek:


-----


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry, meant say wrap-around seatstay tops (not chainstay). But the rest stands.


----------



## tfmrox (Oct 13, 2019)

Sheldon Brown's website includes the serial number guide for Raleigh's.  This may be helpful.
https://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/dating.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 11, 2019)

Kurt Kaminer has the most complete analysis of Raleigh serial numbers





						Raleigh Serial Numbers & Charts
					






					www.kurtkaminer.com


----------

